# Space Station overhead tonite



## Peeb (Jun 13, 2016)

Captured this.  EDIT- see post #4 for more pics.

Used my dx 11-16 lens on my (freshly returned) D600 body, so there was some distortion that dxo pro didn't recognize and correct.  Still, a pretty fun shot...


----------



## KmH (Jun 14, 2016)

Yep. Fun stuff.

For those that want to see/photograph, the ISS:
International Space Station

We can see/photograph the Hubble Space Telescope too and other satellites - if you know wherethey will be and when they will be there.
Orbitron

This last Saturday night I looked at the ISS in my telescope as it passed overhead.
ISS moves pretty fast and keeping it in the eyepiece is a real challenge, but I can see the 2 big rectangular solar arrays that ISS uses for making power.





ISS in front of the moon


----------



## terri (Jun 14, 2016)

Beautiful shot, Peeb!    I love those clouds, too.


----------



## Peeb (Jun 14, 2016)

KmH said:


> Yep. Fun stuff.
> 
> For those that want to see/photograph, the ISS:
> International Space Station
> ...


Pretty fast indeed- 17,000 MPH!

I was excited when I showed up at my site as the sky was SO clear:


 

(got some cool light painting going on from headlights on the left).

THEN, here come the clouds, which SEEMED like a bummer at the time:


 

In the end, the clouds actually added a really interesting element, I thought (another view):



As you can see, the clouds were really trucking it also!


----------



## Peeb (Jun 14, 2016)

terri said:


> Beautiful shot, Peeb!    I love those clouds, too.


Thanks, Terri!  They caused some anxiety at first, but it all turned out!


----------



## KmH (Jun 15, 2016)

Peeb said:


> Pretty fast indeed- 17,000 MPH!


Yep, fast compared to moving in the atmosphere.
Not all that fast compared to other things in space.


----------



## Peeb (Jun 15, 2016)

KmH said:


> Peeb said:
> 
> 
> > Pretty fast indeed- 17,000 MPH!
> ...


Maybe not SPACE fast, but it sure zoomed across the sky in a hurry.  I had, maybe 2 minutes total from appearance in the NW until disappearance in the SE.  The young men with me were captivated by it!


----------



## KmH (Jun 16, 2016)

Yep. ISS passes are a pretty big deal at the club's Public Nights, and we make sure to let everyone know what time they start and where to look.
We empty out the observatories and get everyone outside so they can see 'the big picture' as ISS passes overhead.


----------



## SnappingShark (Jun 16, 2016)

I missed it


----------

